
Local TV stations in US to air 'Plandemic' researcher's theory about Fauci - threatofrain
http://lite.cnn.com/en/article/h_339e48cbbfb460a5139163a146c80975
======
threatofrain
> Local television stations owned by the Sinclair Broadcast Group are set to
> air a conspiracy theory over the weekend that suggests Dr. Anthony Fauci,
> the nation's top expert on infectious diseases, was responsible for the
> creation of the coronavirus.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinclair_Broadcast_Group](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinclair_Broadcast_Group)

> Sinclair Broadcast Group, Inc. (SBG) is a publicly traded American
> telecommunications conglomerate which is controlled by the family of company
> founder Julian Sinclair Smith. Headquartered in the Baltimore suburb of Hunt
> Valley, Maryland, the company is the second-largest television station
> operator in the United States by number of stations (after Nexstar Media
> Group), owning or operating a total of 193 stations across the country in
> over 100 markets (covering 40% of American households), many of which are
> located in the South and Midwest, and is the largest owner of stations
> affiliated with Fox, ABC, and The CW.

> A 2019 study in the American Political Science Review found that "stations
> bought by Sinclair reduce coverage of local politics, increase national
> coverage and move the ideological tone of coverage in a conservative
> direction relative to other stations operating in the same market."[10][11]

